# Dad Jokes



## Kope (Jan 2, 2022)

I haven’t seen you guys since last year!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 11, 2022)

How do computers learn to dance? 

Algorhythms.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 11, 2022)

FYI, this thread's still active and has the same thing:



			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/give-me-your-best-dad-jokes.1666009/page-12


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> FYI, this thread's still active and has the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/give-me-your-best-dad-jokes.1666009/page-12


I was tricked into contributing to a 1 post thread!


----------



## Kope (Jan 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> FYI, this thread's still active and has the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/give-me-your-best-dad-jokes.1666009/page-12


Oh dang I didn’t know


----------



## Faustus (Jan 15, 2022)

A geography teacher is sitting in a bar when two gorgeous women walk in and sit down at a table. The teacher turns to the barman and says, "Do you think I've got a chance with those two?"

"Nah mate," says the barman, "they're lesbians."

"You never know your luck," says the geography teacher, so he walks over to the two women and says, "Good evening ladies, tell me, which part of the beautiful Greek island of Lesbos do you come from?"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

A man was hanging up Christmas lights when he fell off the ladder
The mans son runs out and asks his dad what he should do.
the man replies saying "Im hurt, call an ambulance"
The son smiles and looks at his dad and says "Hi Hurt, Im Son!"


----------



## Faustus (Jan 23, 2022)

Did you hear about the bored Catholic scientist?
He invented the mass accelerator.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 10, 2022)

Libraries are the tallest buildings in the world because they have the most stories.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 10, 2022)

Son: Dad, I have something to tell you
Dad: What is it, son?
Son: I am bisexual
Dad: So, let me get this straight. You date women, correct?
Son: That is correct
Dad: You also date men, correct?
Son: That is correct
Dad: So if you don't date anyone you're on standbi?
Son: 
Dad: 
Son: Did you just..


----------



## Faustus (Mar 11, 2022)

What do you call a Welsh Samurai?
...
Dai Katana


----------



## sushy (Mar 11, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Son: Dad, I have something to tell you
> Dad: What is it, son?
> Son: I am bisexual
> Dad: So, let me get this straight. You date women, correct?
> ...


BWHAHAAHA hilarious


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 17, 2022)

Daughter: Dad can I borrow one of your jokes
Dad: what for?
Daughter: so I can tell my friends
Dad: Ok....will I get it back?


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 17, 2022)

Hey son, what did the ghost forget during Halloween?

What dad?

His ma*scare-a!*

I kinda hate you.


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 13, 2022)

I don't usually tell dad jokes. But when I do, he usually laughs


----------

